# pricing sculpture/table



## treesner (Oct 5, 2015)

I've been working on on some sculpture/furniture lately and starting to get some pieces I'm happy with and showing them to some friends. I was curious if you had any thoughts on how to price this type of thing? It's about 3'x4' and took me a few full days of work (not factoring in all the hours of experimenting before getting to this point. My old boss/friend wants to buy it and asked how much, any thoughts on this?


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

Treesner, Huff did a blog on pricing your work which you can probably find if you search LJs. Yours is a wonderful sculptural piece. Look at the items here to get some appreciation for pricing potential. HTH


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

The standard rules of evaluation for woodworking (hours, materials, shop costs etc) don't apply here IMHO.
This is more likely to be viewed as art than woodworking. As such the price could be almost anywhere. If someone loves it and finds it in a gallery they might pay many times what your hours/materials suggest.
....... the difficult part is finding that person.
If someone is already interested and views it as woodworking, then you should likely try the more standard approach but this does qualify as art, to me anyway. You could try for more. You never know until you try…..


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

A day rate would makes sense.


----------

